# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Eastern Indigo - Drogon

## redshepherd

This hatchling was ready for me to pick up a few weeks earlier than anticipated. He's on unscented rodents already.

If there's going to be a final snake to any collection, it better be an eastern indigo! He's hatched 7/27/18 and I've named him Drogon. I love dragons and I thought it's fitting for his colors and future large adult size.  :Very Happy: 

Eastern indigos are endangered and are the largest native snake species in the US. They're not constrictors, so they actually kill their prey by just grabbing and crushing. As adults, they eat and poop like large dogs and are high-maintenance snakes- ideally need to be fed multiple prey items per feeding with frequent feedings every few days. Some general info on the species LOL

Also the most money I've ever dropped on a snake.  :Surprised:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-15-2018),_Alicia_ (11-15-2018),*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018),caravaggiooo (11-15-2018),_cletus_ (11-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-15-2018),_dakski_ (11-15-2018),_Dianne_ (11-15-2018),_EDR_ (11-24-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-18-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-18-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-18-2018),_Hannahshissyfix_ (11-15-2018),HeathBish (11-16-2018),_Herpenthusiast3_ (11-29-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-15-2018),_Kira_ (11-18-2018),_MissterDog_ (11-15-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-18-2018),_Phillydubs_ (11-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-10-2018),_rock_ (11-23-2018),RoyalLover (11-24-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-15-2018),_zina10_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Yay at last he's here! He's so regal and handsome and Drogon is such a fitting name! Definitely a king of kings! I can't wait to watch this boy grow and read about his behavior!

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## cletus

Beautiful snake!   Nice pickup!

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Congratulations on your new purchase Hes stunning,great markings 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Congratulations on your new purchase Hes stunning,great markings 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


thanks! The white specks will fade quickly with age, as it's just a hatchling thing.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## bagnew

Incredible looking snake.  When I was young this was the snake all books called the perfect pet.  Only my dream list.

Bill

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super cool pickup!!!!  That just adds another awesome addition to an already diverse and jealousy-inspiring collection!!!

Congrats!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Congrats!! We love our indigos, they are great snakes (messy feeders as you know lol). Looking forward to seeing your lil one grow!

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Beautiful, gorgeous snake! 

Also one of the smartest snakes apparently - I'm interested to hear how his personality develops as he grows!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018),_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful!  It will be interesting to see him grow and change, and hear your thoughts on his personality.  Very cool pick up.

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-15-2018)

----------

